# Totally bemused



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So here I am, searching through the US for the ideal RV, got a list of about 20 to choose from, idea-ish layouts etc. then I check for width.

Rejected all Fleetwoods, cos they're 102 inches wide, and I *know* that the max. width in the UK is 100.4 inches.

So I off I pop to Itchy Feets website to sort out the conversion etc. ( and please let me point out that I have no problem with Itchy Feet as a company. my feet however, ooh I'm a martyr) looking at their vehicles for sale, I see.....Fleetwood Bounders for sale, in the UK. How?, can I sue this as a demo for the DLVA? when they have a hate on measuring it, or are there rules for private individuals and others for dealers/

As I have said earlier, I have no complaint, gripe, bitch, or otheer problem with Itchy Feet and am happy with their products and services, I just dont want to buy a useless 38 feet long ornament.

Any ideas please on this situation, anything would be welcome, I have 5 days before I set off.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV widths*

Hi

There are many Fleetwood Rv's on the roads in the UK. I, like you, would be on the cautious side.

The only people who can answer your question is Itchy Feet.

If you tried to import one yourself, and get it measured by VOSA or whoever, I suspect I know the outcome!

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> Fleetwood Bounders for sale, in the UK. How?


Nothing like hearing it from the horse's mouth. Ask Itchy Feet.

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought of that but didnt want to seem like I was asking....

How much did you pay for that bent registration mate...seems a bit stupid now so here goes, if I survive when they " send the boys round" I'll repost their answer, it may be useful
thanks


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re Totally Bemused*

Aren't we all ?

Just checked out Winnebago's Sightseer, their 2008 brochure gives external width as 8ft 5.5inches, which to me suggest 101.5 inches ? The main uk importer has several for sale new and used. I thought this subject was well on the way to being sorted. How come it remains a total confused mess ?.........Crindle.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Re Totally Bemused*



Crindle said:


> Aren't we all ?
> 
> Just checked out Winnebago's Sightseer, their 2008 brochure gives external width as 8ft 5.5inches, which to me suggest 101.5 inches ? The main uk importer has several for sale new and used. I thought this subject was well on the way to being sorted. How come it remains a total confused mess ?.........Crindle.


As Iunderstand it one of the reasons is the US measurements include the lights which are exempt in British measurements.

Dave


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Ask Itchy Feet. They will provide you with the right guidance, I am sure, since not only are they in the business of importing, they also are in the business of promoting US motorhome culture in general.

I heard, but am no expert, that the dimensions discount awnings and trim, which is why they sell those models. Itchy Feet also has business associations with Lazy Days in Florida, and they can probably further assist you in this. I think they probably know the rules better than us over here.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the truth is that if measured precisly most A class RV's are over width, only lights, mirrors and safety items are legally excuded from the width measurement. Things like drip rails, wheel arch flares and awnings are included.

The position at the moment is that apparently the DVLA have stopped measuring RV's, so you just tell them its ok on the form and thats it.

People are bring them in, but it must be a worry incase the DVLA change their mind again.

I could be stopped by VOSA on the road, measured and if over width issued with PG9. As I understand it, I then take it to an MOT station, they test it (width is not part of the test) pass it and thats the PG9 sorted. Crazy or what.

Read this from the RVDA but don't take it as gospel. http://www.rvda.co.uk/news.php

And this for a list of RV's which are supposedly ok or not. http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*OK it took sometime, but*

I spoke to Mike from Itchy Feet today, and, as expected, he's a really good bloke. I am now reassured absolutely, that the situation is as follows.

In the USA, size is everything, ( despite what us men tell the women), and they put the biggest measurements they can on their blurb, 'cos thats what the Septics seem to buy best. Itchy Feet, does not, absolutely not, import illegal RVs and consequently, they will pay me 20 million zimbabwe currency if mine's illegal, this works out at about 76pence incidentally. 
So, I have the answer, unless its different before I get back.

thanks to all those who replied with infinite wisdom, and to the moderators, please can we have a Thank You button on the forum so we can publicly express gratitude?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"please can we have a Thank You button on the forum so we can publicly express gratitude?"

I'm the MHF software writer and as that was such a good idea I've added one straight away. Look at the right-hand side of the post you want to thank.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> "please can we have a Thank You button on the forum so we can publicly express gratitude?"
> 
> I'm the MHF software writer and as that was such a good idea I've added one straight away. Look at the right-hand side of the post you want to thank.
> 
> Dave


:mrgreen: a quote button would be nice as well


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Well done and happy motorhoming!
Not sure where you are at, but if in west Florida, take a trip across Ocala and on into Topsail State Park, near Destin. Site 112 is our favourite.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > "please can we have a Thank You button on the forum so we can publicly express gratitude?"
> ...


Brilliant! Keep them coming. Done that.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: OK it took sometime, but*



bandaid said:


> Itchy Feet, does not, absolutely not, import illegal RVs and consequently, they will pay me 20 million zimbabwe currency if mine's illegal, this works out at about 76pence incidentally.
> So, I have the answer, unless its different before I get back.
> 
> thanks to all those who replied with infinite wisdom, and to the moderators, please can we have a Thank You button on the forum so we can publicly express gratitude?


Nice to get an absolutely independent opinion, I think as the lady?? said "he would say that, wouldn't he" :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this is what the dvla saysee here
chapter


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Blimey*

that was quick, anyhoo, we're off to see the wizaed next wednesday, then either Dallas or Houston, drive back to Jacksonville, via the Manatees place near Crystal River near Florida. Can't wait, can't, have to, nealry, soon.....thanks everyone, show you some pics when we get back


----------

